# 63 days into flower



## Funkfarmer (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey mp'ers, i have a white widow that is 63 days into flower and the trichs are still clear/cloudy, does anyone have a clue as to when the trichs will start to change and do the trichs even change on WW?


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 13, 2009)

the ww i have grown is ready to start harvest around day 70, i let buds that get less light a full 11 weeks


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah, mine was around 70 days too


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Even if u over waited by a week u'd still have chronic. It's when u harvest too early that the plant could loose a little potency, at least that is what i have heard?


----------

